# Vintage Marshall Amps



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Who's got em' and lets see em'


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow! Are those all yours? Is that a JTM on the bottom, second from the left? Used to own a 90's JTM-60 and once I got the heat problems dealt with it was a great amp.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> Wow! Are those all yours? Is that a JTM on the bottom, second from the left? Used to own a 90's JTM-60 and once I got the heat problems dealt with it was a great amp.


Actually none of them are. I just found that pic on the web. But I would like to get my hands on a few. Was thinking that some members must have some gold stashed away


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Not truly vintage but close...and lot's o fun

1962 Bluesbreaker 99 RI 









85 Artist


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

69 plexi trem 50, 68 Plexi 50, RI 4-12


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice looking stuff here!!!


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

it's small..it's somewhat "vintage"...and it's ONE MEAN 15w little Bugger :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's my small contribution. I'm still working on it though! :smile:

It's hard to pick a favorite. They all sound different, but great.

71 JMP 50 watt small box










83 JCM800 2204 Canadian version










76 JMP 100watt


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Don't see a lot of the Park amps around. Nice pics up there.


----------

